# Diffamation



## Nany88 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour les filles 
Il y a 3 jours visite de la puer, dc tt va bien ect.. Sauf qu'à la fin elle me dit je suis aussi venue car un parent c'est plaint.... Euuuu OK, comme dit dans un autre message apparemment j aurrais laisser très souvent la couche sale de son enfant... Et ne les laisse pas venir récupérer leurs petit en avance, ce qui et faut bien évidemment.. 
La puer depiter me dit je sais bien madame mais je suis obligé de venir voir car c'est le protocole... Blalbaa elle a bien vue que je suis une. Bonne assmat qui est pro ect... La maison était niquel rien a reprocher... Sauf que je n'avais pas les copie des vaccins sous le bras a lui montré bon sa ok j ai était prise de cœur et ne retrouver pas mon lutin bref.... 
Sous certain conseil je compte déposer plainte contre ce parent car je sais qui c'est plaint... Et j'aimerais savoir si une d'entre vous l'a déjà fait sa et comment sa c'est passer.... 
Car je ne compte pas me laisser faire sur un gros gros mensonge que c'est... 
Surtout que c'était un parent avec qui je m'entendais plus que bien je ne comprend pas ce changement de comportement soudain elle doit être bi polaire ou skyso C est pas possible


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

Non jamais fait ça mais je pense que cette plainte risque de ne pas aboutir si tu n'as pas de preuve concrète, c'est à dire un écrit de la part de ce PE. 
Même si la PMI, officieusement aura laissé échappé l'info de qui ça provient ça ne serait qu'un "ouïe dire", pas une preuve. 
Il faut savoir que la PMI n'a pas le droit ni de te montrer et encore moins de te donner la lettre qui aurait été faite. 
D'ailleurs c'est peut être un coup de téléphone et celui ci pourrait être anonyme que ça ne changerait pas le protocole de controle de la PMI.
Ce qui est tout à fait normal car c'est cette protection du secret qui permet à un temoin ou une victime de porter alerte sans craindre de représaille, de pression d'aucune sorte. Si demain tu soupçonne un adulte de mal agir envers un enfant ce sera ton role d'alerter la PMI et tu apprécieras de ne pas risquer d'être inquiétée sinon tu pourrais être tentée de ne pas le faire, ce qui empêcherait de venir en aide à la victime.
Bien sur, le revers de la médaille c'est que n'importe qui peut donc raconter n'importe quoi sur n'importe qui, d'autant qu'il ne lui ait pas demandé d'apporter lui même la preuve de ce qu'il avance ou soupçonne.

Ensuite il faut savoir que porter plainte implique que tu as subit un préjudice. 
Si la PMI s'est contentée de faire son travail de venir faire un contrôle inopiné, ce qui doit se faire une fois par an au moins dans le texte, que le CR t'a été favorable, pas de suspension, aucune sanction (au contraire) quelle "réparation" pourrais tu obtenir te demanderait un juge?
Il entendra, logique, que tu sois en colère que ce PE avance des choses fausses à ton sujet mais sa tentative de te causer du tort à échoué en vrai.

La PMI sait qu'il peut arriver qu'un PE, une fois le contrat terminé, dans l'espoir d'éviter de payer la prime de rupture par exemple, peut avoir ce comportement. Certains ont ce besoin de querelle pour se séparer aussi. D'autres encore pensent que pour rompre le contrat, comme pour un salarié lambda, il leur faut trouver et prouver une faute, donc font appel à la PMI. 
C'est très moche et très déconcertant mais ça arrive. 
Le contrôle systématique de la PMI dans ce genre de situation permet justement de laver de tout soupçon infondé.

Tu peux aller porter plainte, c'est certain, mais obtiendrais tu réconfort, de quelle manière?
Je pense qu'avant de décider d'aller dans cette direction je consulterais un avocat.

En attendant concentre toi sur les compliments que tu as reçu de la PMI, sur les autres Familles qui te sont reconnaissantes car, heureusement, c'est la majorité. Charge toi d'ondes positives


----------



## Nany88 (20 Septembre 2022)

Merci griselda 
Toujours de bon conseil de votre part, et votre message bizarrement ma apaisé. 
Car je suis très très en colère car je suis au top du top au niveau hygiène que ce soit pour moi ou les enfants que je garde ou mes propre enfants. 
Je pense comme tu dis quel a crue que par une faute je n'aurais pas d'indemnités lol 
La je devais avoir mon solde tout compte semaine dernière et les docs je n'ais rien eu, je sais qu'elle avait appelé le RPE pour des infos des CP ect.... Dc elle est déçu mais comme même elle traîne à répondre aux message de relance. 
Je vais lui faire un recommandé lui demandant de me faire parvenir les docs rapidement.


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Nany88,

Alors JE trouverais TRÈS VITE à la remplacer, ensuite je respecte le préavis, et je lui envoie en recommandé avec AR SANS me déplacer par internet le RAR

Raison (malgré pas nécessaire) MAIS je lui notifierais malgré tout … peut-être que j’ai tort, mais je le ferais pour ME couvrir AUSSI de la PMI,

ET

J’enverrais pour INFO copie de mon courrier à ma puer

De toute façon il faudra déclarer en « sortie » sur monenfant.fr et d’ailleurs sur le site il est demandé la raison « litige avec l’employeur »

Autant aller jusqu’au bout.

JE procèderai ainsi. Car c’est un fait salir et diffamer alors que ce n’est pas justifier, je me défendrais de la sorte.

Voir avec les autres collègues.


----------



## Nany88 (20 Septembre 2022)

Le préavis fini mais le parents ne pouvez pas me la mettre car le petit est en crèche, ce matin j ai relancé mais par contre au papa qui lui a fait savoir directement, et aussitôt maman qui menvoi sms me disant ke tt est prêt kel est dsl elle n'a pa eu le temps de ve'ir me les donner. 
Elle fait comme si il y avais rien sa m'étonne beaucoup. 
Je me demande si la maman était voir la puer ds le cadre d'un rdv de contrôle pour petit et qu'en passant car cette Maman parle beaucoup et ce lâche beaucoup sur le dos des gens elle me l'a fait sur son ancienne assmat d'ailleurs, est ce kel aurrais pas dit bah moi defois je récupèrer ma fille sale à plusieurs reprise et blalala que du mensonge quoi et ke la puer a noté pour me voir... Je sais pas mais e' tout cas lorsque je vais la voir je vais lui faire savoir que je sais que C elle....


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Alors Nany88 absolument faire le DOS ROND jusqu’au solde intégral. Et APRÈS lui dire mais malgré tout « light » que la PMI ne rapplique pas de nouveau

C’est usant ce genre de parents.

Alors pour remédier à ce problème de visite médical à la PMI je demande par QUI l’enfant est suivi lors de l’entretien. Encore du vécu !

Et je suggère un médecin que je connais qui pourrait les prendre car si 🚨 URGENCE,  il faut absolument un médecin de « famille » et en général ils n’y vont plus 😉 et rdv à l’heure qu’ils « le souhaitent »

Avec mes 2 copines, ce sont des détails pour lesquels nous y avons remédiés car des parents ne se rendent pas compte des conséquences de leurs paroles ou ils le font exprès !


----------



## Nany88 (20 Septembre 2022)

Oui je suis d'accord avec toi chantou et C est une bonne idée. 
J'cest vrai que j'ai un vrai vrai doute, car le message de ce matin tranquilou bilou, b'jr ahhh désoler pas eu le temps blablabla et comme je disait c'est une personne qui parle beaucoup et crûment. 
Sa baby sitter la lâcher 
Elle s'embrouiller tt les jours avec la maîtresse de sa grande 
Son ancienne assmat pareil 
Et sa propre mère ne veut même pas s'occuper de C petite filles car trop agité 
Donc elle devrais ce regarde surtout que sa n était jamais elle qui récupérer sa fille le soir et ni le matin d ailleur elle faisait que d être en déplacement sur plusieurs jours dc.... Voilà koi


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

Hum, plusieurs choses possibles:

- ds le cadre d'une visite à la PMI elle a dit des choses, s'est mal exprimée... qui ont alerté la PMI, sans vouloir te porter tort
- idem mais l'a fait moins pour te discréditer que pour "couvrir" sa décision d'imposer encore un changement à son enfant en le mettant à la crèche (2 AM puis la creche et tout ça avant 3 ans donc...). Pourquoi le faire si l'enfant est si bien chez Nounou? Et dire à la PMI que c'est parce que ça lui reviendra moins chère risque, pense-t-elle, d'être perçue comme une vilaine Maman qui ne pense qu'à son porte monnaie (alors que si réélle difficulté financière ça se tient aussi)
- idem et l'a fait dans le but de te nuire pour des raisons moins louables encore...
- ce n'est absolument pas cette Maman ( que tu suspecte car elle vient justement de rompre le contrat avec toi) mais une collègue jalouse que tu rafle trop de contrat à son goût ou un voisin agacé du bruit que génère ton activité, ou une connaissance à qui tu n'as pas pu ou voulu rendre service et qui se venge

Perso je ferais en sorte de 2 choses:
- récupérer calmement mon solde de tout compte et mes papiers
- raconter mine de rien "tiens j'ai eut une visite de la PMI, j'ai été très touchée que la qualité de mon travail soit aussi reconnue par la puer'..." sans jamais dire que tu sais ou crois savoir de qui ça vient et même pourquoi ce contrôle car encore une fois, nous sommes susceptibles d'être contrôlées inopinément une fois par an au moins  

Si cette Famille est responsable d'une alerte non fondée, elle entendra que rien ne t'est reproché, au contraire.
Si elle n'est pas responsable, elle saura dire à qui veut l'entendre combien elle a eut la chance de te rencontrer, pour preuve: la PMI a salué son travail. Voilà donc une excellente publicité, n'est ce pas?!


----------



## Nany88 (20 Septembre 2022)

_Oui j attend tt les papier et solde tout compte d abord et ensuite je verrais, on habite à 200m lune de l'autre on fréquente les mêmes écoles on sera donc amener à ce revoir tôt ou tard. 
Mais maintenant c'est vrai que j'ai un vrai doute car la puer dans tout les cas devait me voir car 2 ans ss m'avoir vue et donc je sais que c'est ce parent car la puer me l'a dit, j ai toute suite dit ah bah je c ki c c'est untel... Elle me repo'd pas, et ensuite lorsque ma dit u'e autre info j avais un doute sur une autre je lui dit ah bah non sa sa doit être ce parent elle me dit ah non non sa n'est pas elle... Je lui dit ah bah do'c je reste sur ma 1er impression C est untel et la rebelote elle me dit rien dc voilà tt est dit sa rien dire lol 😂 _


----------



## NounouNat2 (20 Septembre 2022)

*Je rebondis sur la phrase de Griselda "un voisin peut être agaçé par le bruit que génère ton activité"
Ma maison est mitoyenne, par un côté, j'ai un voisin vieillissant qui a de gros soucis de santé et qui ne supporte AUCUN bruit, de travaux, d'aspirateur, d'enfants. Pourtant la maison est bien isolée, mais les bruits passent par le sol, le béton.*
Bref, il n'a jamais appelé la pmi et je fais en sorte qu'il soit dérangé le moins possible, mais c'est une éventualité que j'ai toujours à l'esprit.
Les dénonciations calomnieuses peuvent venir de toutes parts


----------



## Nany88 (20 Septembre 2022)

De mon côté non c est bien un parent. 
Puer me l'a dit


----------



## NounouNat2 (20 Septembre 2022)

*Nany88, apparement vos soupçons sont fondés, hélas, mais il faut garder à l'esprit que ce genre de dénonciations calomnieuses peuvent venir de toutes parts. De tout coeur avec vous*


----------



## Nany88 (20 Septembre 2022)

Oui puer m'a clairement dit que c'est un parent, lorsque je disait le nom du parent en question elle me disait rien avec une petite tête 🤷🏽‍♀️🤷‍♀️🤷🏻‍♀️et lorsque j'ai dit un nom d1 autre parent avec qo j ai fait fin de contrat mais en juillet elle m'a dit ah non non rassure vous sa n'est pas elle dc c'est l'autre, de toute façon elle était bizarre depuis que je lui aïs dit non le préavis ne se fera pas pendant mes congés car elle souhaiter fait ainsi lol


----------



## Griselda (20 Septembre 2022)

Donc tu vois Nany88 que tu n'as aucune preuve concrète à soumettre devant un tribunal. Tu y perdrais donc ton temps car des déductions ne sont pas suffisantes.
Lève la tête, sois fière de ton travail et laisse l'amertume glisser sur toi, ne t'en imprègne pas.

Oui, nounounat2, j'ai déjà entendu des AMs embêtées car alertes régulières, il s'agissait finalement d'un voisin agacé par les va et vient des voitures des PE. Ou une autre par une voisine dégoutté de n'avoir pas pu être agréée, se vengeait sur elle.
Les alertes véritablement calomnieuses proviennent rarement de personnes équilibrées et elles le font souvent avec des raisons bien obscures.
Le voisin vieillissant, s'il est bien dans sa tête et qu'il perçoit que sa voisine AM fait de son mieux pour comprendre la gêne et faire de son mieux pour les éviter n'ira pas porter plainte.


----------



## Nany88 (20 Septembre 2022)

C est sur je vais laisser glisser


----------



## NounouNat2 (20 Septembre 2022)

*C'est pour cette raison Griselda, que j'ai pris la chambre non mitoyenne du rdc pour y faire dormir les bébés qui ont du mal à l'endormissement. Mon voisin ressent le moindre bruit comme une agression. *


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Non c'est un vrai scandale tous ces petits qui salissent leur couche. Je plaisante mais ne te prend pas la tête .la puer a vu que tu es une bonne pro c'est l'essentiel ce n'est pas le drame de l'année !


----------



## Nany88 (20 Septembre 2022)

Oui tu a raison nounoucat


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Oublie vite !
N'as tu jamais eu l'inverse le PE qui amène le petit avec un caca couche et qui dit oh il va falloir changer choubidou il a fait caca dans la voiture. Ma réponse pas problème !
Mais en vrai le caca date un peu plus que le trajet , l'important le confort de choubidou pas faire un drame d'un besoin naturel.
Pour le départ de mes accueillis je changeais la couche peu de temps avant l'arrivée du parent avec lavage des mains et visage. Et bien certains petits font aussitôt dans la couche propre.
En fin de journée la seule chose importante que les accueillis aient passé un agréable moment avec nounou et les copains .


----------

